# HHP Giveaway - V.Day giveaway!



## Faux (Nov 5, 2021)

Hello again all!  back again for some smashin good times.
This time, I'll be drawing one winner with the intention of giving them TWO copies of the DLC!  Either one for their partner, or a good friend!  If they don't have anyone in mind, I will raffle to a second person, but the second person will only get one copy.  :>

To enter, just fill in this Google forms!  I will be drawing on Valentine's Day.  Winners will have 24hrs from drawing time to claim their code, after which I will raffle to the next person if it is unclaimed.

_If you would like to join in the giving and give your own copy of HHP, please let me know and I will add an extra name pull for you to give a code to!_
If you are not in the NA region, you can still enter.  From past giveaway experience, temporarily set your account's region to NA, input the code, let it download, and once it applies, you should be free to return your region back, as the content is not region locked, but the codes are, and it's very difficult for me to buy codes for other regions from trusted sites.  Sorry!


----------



## InkFox (Nov 5, 2021)

Thank you for doing this ;_;


----------



## Moritz (Nov 5, 2021)

This is really awesome of you 
Can't believe how generous you are!


----------



## Quaint (Nov 5, 2021)

This is extremely generous! Good luck to everyone who is participating! <3


----------



## Faux (Nov 5, 2021)

Argh, quick update !!
Trying to get an international / UK version ...  Amazon won't let me purchase anything.  PayPal tells me it doesn't support international purchases.  :{

If you're not in the US, you will have to temporarily set your account region to the US, or make a secondary profile that is in the US region.  ( This should allow you to change your account region back, or use it on any other account on your Switch ).  Otherwise, it seems you'll have to pass on this giveaway.  Sorry.  ; v ;


----------



## Saga (Nov 5, 2021)

I entered again!

Thanks so much for your generosity!


----------



## VaguePlagues (Nov 6, 2021)

hello! i was wondering if i could enter for myself and enter for my sister by just putting in my username (so u can contact) and in parentheses put (for my sister) ? she doesnt have an account here ^^"


----------



## Faux (Nov 6, 2021)

VaguePlagues said:


> hello! i was wondering if i could enter for myself and enter for my sister by just putting in my username (so u can contact) and in parentheses put (for my sister) ? she doesnt have an account here ^^"



Yes, that's fair.  :>
Sorry for the delay!


----------



## inazuma (Nov 7, 2021)

bless you for doing this, im broke financially and they didnt exist on my country like ghdhgfdhj also im still a young man so uh  thank you again!


----------



## EtchaSketch (Nov 8, 2021)

thank you so much for this, i can only barely afford food sometimes so I wasn’t able to get the DLC ;; it’s so sweet of you to do this, really!


----------



## Faux (Nov 9, 2021)

Getting paid likely tonight, and I'm doing overtime all this week. Might be able to get two copies. We'll see! :>


----------



## ~ Shannice ~ (Nov 9, 2021)

This is really sweet of you! I put in a little message with my Google docs submission but genuinely thank you, even the thought of this means a lot!


----------



## inazuma (Nov 10, 2021)

Faux said:


> Getting paid likely tonight, and I'm doing overtime all this week. Might be able to get two copies. We'll see! :>


aww.. such a nice giveaway and nice person


----------



## Faux (Nov 10, 2021)

I've decided I'll be doing two draws this week.  :>  I got more entries now than before!
And since I'll have OT on my next check ,,,  I might do this a third time huhuhuh.  That draw will be for the 26th for anyone interested.  ( I'll probably ping people who don't win to try next round again by default unless you lmk otherwise ! :> )


----------



## mintycream (Nov 10, 2021)

Just entered. Thank you for doing this! ^^


----------



## Faux (Nov 11, 2021)

We have 21 entries so far! 
Would be awesome to help everyone entering to eventually get the DLC.  I'll do my best.  ` v´  ) 9


----------



## Faux (Nov 12, 2021)

This ends later tonight. :>
Get in any last minute entries!

After work, I have to go food shopping and such, but once I'm out of work, I'll be drawing some names.


----------



## Jhine7 (Nov 12, 2021)

Thank you for doing this. I would definitely love to enter


----------



## Faux (Nov 12, 2021)

Jhine7 said:


> Thank you for doing this. I would definitely love to enter



There is a link in the OP.  Please click that to put your name in the form!  It's easier for me than finding entry posts on here, I can copypaste the list of answers easier. :>
Wil be closing this around 7.30 or 8 PM PST !  *Here* is a clock for anyone not on PST who wants to know.


----------



## Chris (Nov 12, 2021)

We have had to remove numerous posts from this thread. I just want to remind everyone that it is *against the TBT Rules and Guidelines* to bump another user's thread. Likewise, it is also against the rules for the OP to bump their own thread in discussion boards unless they are adding new content to the thread. If you wish to help advertise this generous giveaway please add the link to your signature instead. Thank you.


----------



## Faux (Nov 12, 2021)

Winners have been selected for this week!
@InkFox and @inazuma 












[ Between the two screenshots, I removed someone who is getting the DLC elsewhere, hence the drop from 22 to 20 instead of 21! ]
Congrats!  :>  Just confirm with me whenever you see this, and I'll buy you a DLC code from Amazon and PM it to you!  If you don't confirm within 3 days, your draw will go to someone else but you will get 2 entries in my next drawing taking place on the 26th instead.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 12, 2021

@xlisapisa @mintycream @Qwerty111 @DaisyFan @VaguePlagues @RiverBedFlowers @gibss051 @Saga @Verecund @ShanniceAcnl @tsantsa @Allure @Jhine7 @Whisper @Aliya @b100ming @rireally @Livia

Hey guys!  Sorry to say, you didn't win this one.
However, Moritz is giving away the DLC as well.  The first person to say hello to them will receive it.  :>  You can ping them here in this thread if you like, or DM them!
( Thank you, Moritz!! )


----------



## Saga (Nov 12, 2021)

Hi @Moritz! I'd like to claim the DLC code if I'm the first one to conatct you.

Thanks so much for the giveaways, Faux and Moritz, and congrats to today's winners!


----------



## inazuma (Nov 12, 2021)

Faux said:


> Winners have been selected for this week!
> @InkFox and @inazuma
> 
> 
> ...


OMG WHAT THANK YOU SO MUCHHH AAAHHHHH crying and throwing up


----------



## InkFox (Nov 13, 2021)

Faux said:


> Winners have been selected for this week!
> @InkFox and @inazuma
> 
> 
> ...


Omggg I just woke up and saw that it's so amazing thank youuuu, this is the first time I win something, thank you so much


----------



## Faux (Nov 13, 2021)

InkFox said:


> Omggg I just woke up and saw that it's so amazing thank youuuu, this is the first time I win something, thank you so much


Will DM you a code shortly, just hopped out of the shower, haha. Congrats! : D


----------



## InkFox (Nov 13, 2021)

Omgg it is actually working, I was a bit anxious due to the region stuff with me living in Europe and the code being from the US, but everything worked out perfectly, I'm so happy rn I just  thank youuu  !


----------



## Faux (Nov 15, 2021)

@b100ming @Livia @Whisper @DaisyFan @xlisapisa @rireally @VaguePlagues @gibss051 @tsantsa @Allure @Aliya @ShanniceAcnl @Verecund @mintycream @Qwerty111 @RiverBedFlowers @Jhine7

Opened again !
Here's the form for anyone who hasn't gotten HHP still, again.  :>  Will be added to OP soon.
This drawing will take place on the 26th!


----------



## Allure (Nov 15, 2021)

.


----------



## Saga (Nov 15, 2021)

I've entered again as someone beat me to the other copy of HHP. By the way, Faux, when you tag multiple people in a post, they don't get notified. You might have to quote them instead.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Nov 15, 2021)

Is it okay to enter for my friend who isn’t on here? She’s my main AC buddy but she’s been in and out of work since the pandemic. If not I understand though  I would buy her a copy myself but things are really tight on my end and my wife and I are already sharing mine aha


----------



## b100ming (Nov 15, 2021)

Saga said:


> I've entered again as someone beat me to the other copy of HHP. By the way, Faux, when you tag multiple people in a post, they don't get notified. You might have to quote them instead.


I got notified


----------



## Saga (Nov 15, 2021)

b100ming said:


> I got notified



Interesting! Faux has tagged me in three different threads/contests now and I've never gotten notified.

I wonder if it only notifies the first person (or first couple people) tagged...


----------



## Faux (Nov 15, 2021)

ForbiddenSecrets said:


> Is it okay to enter for my friend who isn’t on here? She’s my main AC buddy but she’s been in and out of work since the pandemic. If not I understand though  I would buy her a copy myself but things are really tight on my end and my wife and I are already sharing mine aha



Yep, that's fine. :>



Saga said:


> I've entered again as someone beat me to the other copy of HHP. By the way, Faux, when you tag multiple people in a post, they don't get notified. You might have to quote them instead.


Huh, the more you know. I'll try quoting everyone later then. :>


----------



## Faux (Nov 17, 2021)

Whisper said:
			
		

> boop






			
				DaisyFan said:
			
		

> boop






			
				rireally said:
			
		

> empty quotes






			
				gibss051 said:
			
		

> just trying to alert everyone






			
				mintycream said:
			
		

> lol don't mind me






			
				Qwerty111 said:
			
		

> putting words in your mouths






			
				RiverBedFlowers said:
			
		

> just doin what i must






			
				Jhine7 said:
			
		

> for the greater good hgjhk



Hopefully this will actually alert y'all if the ping didn't.  T vT
If you guys didn't get the ping and still don't have HHP, feel free to re - enter !


----------



## Spooky. (Nov 17, 2021)

Oh man this is awesome. I lost my job just before the HHP announcement so I can't buy it, and the 26th is the day before my birthday. I am totally going to enter and cross my fingers. Thank you so much!


----------



## Faux (Nov 17, 2021)

Spooky. said:


> Oh man this is awesome. I lost my job just before the HHP announcement so I can't buy it, and the 26th is the day before my birthday. I am totally going to enter and cross my fingers. Thank you so much!



Aww, neat!
May my RNG roller be on your side.  >:3c


----------



## Faux (Nov 18, 2021)

18 entries so far.  :>
Not sure if my quotes worked or not either tho for all the people above JGKH.


----------



## Faux (Nov 22, 2021)

Officially hit 20 entries!  : D
Depending how much my check is, and what I end up splurging on Black Friday sales ( bc my fam is finally all free on Friday so we gonna go malling, lol ) ... I might try to pull a third winner?  And I might do a hand selection for that, orrrr would y'all be down for a mini - contest for the third person?  `  v ´ )


----------



## Kokodo (Nov 24, 2021)

hey! im joining! thank you very very much of what you do. i just get back to this game and the new update refreshed me! thanks again.


----------



## Spooky. (Nov 26, 2021)

Faux said:


> Officially hit 20 entries!  : D
> Depending how much my check is, and what I end up splurging on Black Friday sales ( bc my fam is finally all free on Friday so we gonna go malling, lol ) ... I might try to pull a third winner?  And I might do a hand selection for that, orrrr would y'all be down for a mini - contest for the third person?  `  v ´ )



What kind of contest? I might be down, especially because I've entered so many giveaways for the dlc and lost every one so I'm desperate now lol


----------



## Faux (Nov 26, 2021)

Spooky. said:


> What kind of contest? I might be down, especially because I've entered so many giveaways for the dlc and lost every one so I'm desperate now lol



I'll have to think of somethin if there's more interest in doing one.  : D  I'll be drawing now in a few minutes here, maybe you'll one of the lucky ones, haha.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 26, 2021

Winners this draw are @Kokodo and @Sasey !
Please PM me to confirm.  :>
Due to the holiday in the US, you will have 48 hrs to confirm.  If you don't, I will be giving your win to someone else, but you can have a consolation prize of 500 TBT.
I'd love to keep doing these giveaways, but until January, I think I will be stopping here so I can work on holiday gifts for friends and family.

But if y'all don't get it over Christmas, look out for my return in January with more gift giving powers.  >:3c
[ Saga got two entries here bc I thought they had won the DLC previous from someone else giving it away but they did not.  :'> ]











*To those who did not win*, I am able to get a third copy if there is interest in a contest!
I'm thinking, using Harv's Island to create a vacation home for my island rep?  ;]  Entries would be PMed to me, and as long as it uses the items asked, it will be entered for a vote, and the winner will get the HHP DL code.  o:


----------



## Kokodo (Nov 26, 2021)

Faux said:


> I'll have to think of somethin if there's more interest in doing one.  : D  I'll be drawing now in a few minutes here, maybe you'll one of the lucky ones, haha.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 26, 2021
> 
> ...


thank you so much! you just made my day and i just wake up . congrats to Sasey too!


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Nov 27, 2021)

Congrats winners  And thank you for being so generous Faux!


----------



## Faux (Nov 29, 2021)

Sasey still has not responded, so I will be doing a new pull later today.  :>


----------



## Allure (Nov 29, 2021)

Faux said:


> Sasey still has not responded, so I will be doing a new pull later today.  :>


About what time do you think you'll do this?


----------



## Faux (Nov 29, 2021)

Allure said:


> About what time do you think you'll do this?



I'm off of work in an hour and a half or so!  The winner will have 24 hours from my announcing post to claim.  :>


----------



## Livia (Nov 29, 2021)

Faux said:


> Sasey still has not responded, so I will be doing a new pull later today.  :>


It's strange that they haven't responded. They've been active on this site recently


----------



## Faux (Nov 29, 2021)

Livia said:


> It's strange that they haven't responded. They've been active on this site recently



They may have gotten the DLC in the meantime.  It happened my first giveaway that someone got it as a gift, and someone else bought it for themselves. :>

New winner: @BluebearL !


----------



## Spooky. (Nov 29, 2021)

Ah congrats bluebear


----------



## Faux (Nov 29, 2021)

I've managed to sell off an old item I didn't need for a decent amount, and I'm thinking I'll run a contest for two more draws, wherein participants can use Harv's island to build my rep a vacation home.  :>

It would utilize 3 items like the villagers typically request in HHP.  You could design up to two rooms to get two entries, and each picture will be submitted as a separate entry to be voted on.  Just get a sceenshot of the room from whatever angle you please, as long as the three items requested are in the room!

I will post the screenshots by the entrants to be voted on anonymously for fairness, and the winner within a set amount of days or a set number of total votes will decide one winner, and those who do not win the vote, I'll either handpick the room I like the most, or I will randomly draw a name again, putting in multiple entries for whoever had put in extra rooms.

*If you do not have the three items in your catalogue, I will let you come to my island to catalogue them.  :]


----------



## Spooky. (Nov 29, 2021)

Oooh that sounds like fun. I don't have a lot of items because I'd reset but I'd give it a go especially since I'm clearly desperate lol


----------



## Faux (Nov 29, 2021)

Spooky. said:


> Oooh that sounds like fun. I don't have a lot of items because I'd reset but I'd give it a go especially since I'm clearly desperate lol



If you have items you'd specifically like to catalogue, I can open my gates and drop some stuff.  :>
I visited a catalogue island right after I restarted so I have pretty much every reorderable item available, haha.

You'll just have to mind my huge WIP island.....  I've only just now reworked the entrance and I'm not sure about it yet, haha.
Still working on my path designs too.  The struggle is real.


----------



## Spooky. (Nov 29, 2021)

Faux said:


> If you have items you'd specifically like to catalogue, I can open my gates and drop some stuff.  :>
> I visited a catalogue island right after I restarted so I have pretty much every reorderable item available, haha.
> 
> You'll just have to mind my huge WIP island.....  I've only just now reworked the entrance and I'm not sure about it yet, haha.
> Still working on my path designs too.  The struggle is real.



I don't have anything specific just yet, just been trying to plan stuff out. I will likely need to catalogue the three items though for sure.


----------



## Faux (Nov 29, 2021)

Poll closes on the 2nd because I'm on PTO from work on the 3rd, so I can use that day to do whatever I end up deciding to go with !  :>


----------



## Saga (Nov 30, 2021)

I really like the idea of a contest (and would love to to participate and also see what everyone would come up with), but for now I voted for RNG just because I felt it would be more fair to those with busy schedules. I've been having a hard time balancing my schedule between family, graduate school, work, and preparations for student teaching lately, and I'm sure this is a busy time of year for many other people as well.

So, my thought is: if there was to be a contest, could it be a bit later in the year? I was thinking that around Christmas or New Years might be good as many people have some time off of work or school then.


----------



## Faux (Nov 30, 2021)

Saga said:


> I really like the idea of a contest (and would love to to participate and also see what everyone would come up with), but for now I voted for RNG just because I felt it would be more fair to those with busy schedules. I've been having a hard time balancing my schedule between family, graduate school, work, and preparations for student teaching lately, and I'm sure this is a busy time of year for many other people as well.
> 
> So, my thought is: if there was to be a contest, could it be a bit later in the year? I was thinking that around Christmas or New Years might be good as many people have some time off of work or school then.



Yeah, I was thinkin of starting the contest on like the 5th if it's decided on, and then people would have until either until the 19th or the 23rd to get submissions put in, with voting and full decision happening on or around New Years day, as a cool way to start of 2022.  [ And anyone who entered and ended up getting it as a gift for the holidays, if they win, I'll give them something in game or some TBT and RNG a new winner. ]

That should be a good frame of time to work on things, I'd imagine.


----------



## Livia (Nov 30, 2021)

I wouldn’t participate in a contest. I prefer RNG because I‘m the opposite of creative and don’t like contests in general. I’d rather everyone have an equal chance to win.


----------



## BluebearL (Nov 30, 2021)

Faux said:


> They may have gotten the DLC in the meantime.  It happened my first giveaway that someone got it as a gift, and someone else bought it for themselves. :>
> 
> New winner: @BluebearL !


Ah thank you very much this is incredibly exciting! I didn’t think I’d be able to get it so this is a huge shock- Thank you so much for your generosity


----------



## Allure (Nov 30, 2021)

I definetely would not prefer a contest, that's not really my style. If it does end up happening, good luck to all of the participants!


----------



## Faux (Dec 6, 2021)

Updated the OP.  :>


----------



## Faux (Dec 8, 2021)

Spooky. said:


> -snip-



Just wanna make sure you see that this is open again!


----------



## Spooky. (Dec 8, 2021)

Faux said:


> Just wanna make sure you see that this is open again!



Hahaha you know me well!


----------



## Faux (Dec 9, 2021)

Keeping an eye on those Nintendo sales.
Disappointed that the Splatoon DLC is discounted, but HHP isn't.  :[

Makes sense as it is newer, but I was hoping anyway, lol.
If it DOES go on sale, tho ...  gonna try and do 4.


----------



## Faux (Dec 13, 2021)

I'm gonna be delaying the drawing for a week, guys!
One of my bunnies passed away, and I had to get my remaining bunny a new friend.  I thus had some unexpected bills in my free spending money with this check.  T vT )a

I'll be good on my check next week, I just splurged on my lil bunno, and I had to get a few different hays bc I'm Big Allergic to timothy and idk which one will be least allergenic hgjhk.  The Times r upon me .......


----------



## Saga (Dec 13, 2021)

I'm so sorry to hear that one of your bunnies passed away; that must have been hard for you. They really are super sweet. I used to have a lop-eared albino rabbit I adored, and I was very sad when he died.

On the other hand, congrats on finding a new rabbit (and friend for your other one) so quickly! I hope they'll get along well. No worries on the giveaway - pets are more important!


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Dec 14, 2021)

I’m so sorry to hear about your bun. I understand getting a new friend for your other bun right away. We lost my baby cat of 13 years in September and her “sister” was only 2. She got miserable alone and we got her a 11 week old kitten (who is a terror but my other cat thinks she’s the best thing ever).

I hope your buns get along and have an easy introduction


----------



## Faux (Dec 23, 2021)

Will be drawing for the RNG tomorrow.  ; v;  Only got 10 entries in the RNG, and no contest entries so far!


----------



## Allure (Dec 23, 2021)

Faux said:


> Will be drawing for the RNG tomorrow.  ; v;  Only got 10 entries in the RNG, and no contest entries so far!


Do you have an idea of what time?


----------



## Spooky. (Dec 24, 2021)

Faux said:


> Will be drawing for the RNG tomorrow.  ; v;  Only got 10 entries in the RNG, and no contest entries so far!



Hey! I managed to get a job finally so I bought the dlc, you can remove my name from the rng please. 
Thank you for all this btw!


----------



## Allure (Dec 24, 2021)

Would it be okay if I were to enter for my best friend? He doesn't have an account here. I'm not sure how I could give proof that it's not just me entering twice for myself... (If not, and I happen to be selected, I could just give the code to him anyways(?) <3)


----------



## Faux (Dec 24, 2021)

Spooky. said:


> Hey! I managed to get a job finally so I bought the dlc, you can remove my name from the rng please.
> Thank you for all this btw!



Congrats!  : D  On both the job and the DLC.



Allure said:


> Would it be okay if I were to enter for my best friend? He doesn't have an account here. I'm not sure how I could give proof that it's not just me entering twice for myself... (If not, and I happen to be selected, I could just give the code to him anyways(?) <3)



No need for proof, I'm just hoping everyone will be honest about it.  :>  I'll put in the entry for your friend for you on the list.
I got busy doing work today, and couldn't do the draw until now FHGJHK so I'm gonna do it right now.  u 3u ) d


----------



## Allure (Dec 24, 2021)

Faux said:


> I'll put in the entry for your friend for you on the list.
> I got busy doing work today, and couldn't do the draw until now FHGJHK so I'm gonna do it right now.  u 3u ) d



I'm hoping it happens before my best friend falls asleep, just in case. Thank you!!!


----------



## smug villager (Dec 24, 2021)

I'm so excited! Good luck to everyone who entered.


----------



## Faux (Dec 24, 2021)

Alright!  Winners this time arrrrreeee ...

@Darke and @Allure !  : D  Whether you give it to your friend and enter the contest or try again next year is up to you.











I might draw a third before New Years if no one enters the contest, because I still have no guaranteed entries.  :<  I have one coming to catalogue things rn, tho.  I'd like to do a drawing for the contest and a bonus one just because I'm working overtime today + monday for holiday pay ... So please enter if you're interested .. !!  I might have to stop after this considering I've spent over 200$ on the dlc at this point, but it was fun helping people FHGK.  ( I'll see about this, as I do love to help ppl tho ......... )


----------



## Allure (Dec 24, 2021)

Faux said:


> Alright!  Winners this time arrrrreeee ...
> 
> @Darke and @Allure !  : D  Whether you give it to your friend and enter the contest or try again next year is up to you.
> 
> ...


Woah! I PMd you!!!  I'm giving it to my friend, as there's a chance I'll receive it tomorrow


----------



## Faux (Dec 24, 2021)

Allure said:


> Woah! I PMd you!!!  I'm giving it to my friend, as there's a chance I'll receive it tomorrow



Hope you do!
If not, feel free to try the contest, odds are pretty good since only one other person so far has shown explicit interest, LMAO.


----------



## Livia (Dec 24, 2021)

Maybe I’m blind, but I don’t see my name on the list of entries . I know I entered for the rng because I have this thread on my watch list and check it frequently and remember the form saying that there was a second way to enter and mentioning the contest.


----------



## xlisapisa (Dec 24, 2021)

Livia said:


> Maybe I’m blind, but I don’t see my name on the list of entries . I know I entered for the rng because I have this thread on my watch list and check it frequently and remember the form saying that there was a second way to enter and mentioning the contest.


I didn’t see my name either, I could have sworn I entered too.  but congrats to the winners!


----------



## Faux (Dec 24, 2021)

Livia said:


> Maybe I’m blind, but I don’t see my name on the list of entries . I know I entered for the rng because I have this thread on my watch list and check it frequently and remember the form saying that there was a second way to enter and mentioning the contest.





xlisapisa said:


> I didn’t see my name either, I could have sworn I entered too.  but congrats to the winners!



Oh shoot.  I must have copied from my Excel sheet wrong after it ported over the entries.  :[
I'll give each of you an extra entry for the next one to make up for it, bc I double checked and I do have you on the Excel sheet.  ; o ;  Sorry guys!


----------



## smug villager (Dec 25, 2021)

Congrats to the winners! I'm going to get started on a contest entry.


----------



## Allure (Dec 25, 2021)

I didn't end up receiving it as a gift, but I don't regret giving it to my friend! I won't be participating in the contest, as I'll actually be starting my island on the 1st. I'll have it eventually! I'm very grateful that I had this opportunity, @Faux, and that you've allowed for so many others to as well. <3


----------



## Faux (Dec 28, 2021)

Deadline for the contest is approaching, and I only have one entry in so far.
If anyone's having issues submitting or something, please let me know!

If there are no other entries for the contest, I'll be buying straight out for the single entrant on the 1st.


----------



## Faux (Dec 31, 2021)

Reminder this ends very soon.  I have two whole entries guys.  :'>


----------



## VaguePlagues (Jan 1, 2022)

Hello! I'm so sorry to bother, but I was JUST now able to get a 7 day free trial for nintendo online services, and would like to catalog the items needed for the contest ;v;! If I'm way too late though, I completely understand ^^" Thank you do much for the opportunity and Happy New Year!!


----------



## Faux (Jan 1, 2022)

VaguePlagues said:


> Hello! I'm so sorry to bother, but I was JUST now able to get a 7 day free trial for nintendo online services, and would like to catalog the items needed for the contest ;v;! If I'm way too late though, I completely understand ^^" Thank you do much for the opportunity and Happy New Year!!



Hey!  Sorry for the delay in response hgjhk.  I did end up closing the form already, but since I literally only got two entries, I think I'll be getting it for them and then running another contest again if I do another giveaway, which will depend on if I get a raise this year or not since I didn't last year gfhjh.  ; v; )9

If you sub to this thread, I'll post again probably next week or so to let anyone know if I'll be doing this again or not, but you could stay subbed because I may just change my mind if I get a good paycheck or something too.  :>


----------



## Faux (Jan 6, 2022)

YELLS hello sorry guys !!

@xlisapisa @Verecund  Some stuff came up and I wasn't able to even log in for a couple days, sorry about that!  T vT
I'm working OT today and then going food shopping, but once I'm done, I'll be PMing you DLC codes !  Expect them around 6 PM PST or so !

And *good news !*
I got a nice raise at work, so I'll be doing one more giveaway for sure, with possibly more on random occasions, so stay subbed if you want updates on that!  : D
My checks are irregular for the next two weeks, so it will _probably_ be in February.  Maybe a giveaway for a lucky winner and a friend/sibling/partner for V-Day?  >:3c  Ho ho.


----------



## Faux (Jan 28, 2022)

Awareness post: open for the next raffle!


----------



## miyac (Jan 28, 2022)

Thank you so much for the giveaway! Is it okay if I enter for my sister? I was going to buy her the DLC this month but things happened and I can't buy it now.


----------



## Faux (Jan 30, 2022)

miyac said:


> Thank you so much for the giveaway! Is it okay if I enter for my sister? I was going to buy her the DLC this month but things happened and I can't buy it now.



Sorry for the late reply.  You can! Just mark with a heart so I know you don't need two copies. :>


----------



## Hay (Jan 30, 2022)

I have the dlc but im entering for my mom! c: good luck all!


----------



## miyac (Jan 30, 2022)

Faux said:


> Sorry for the late reply.  You can! Just mark with a heart so I know you don't need two copies. :>



Thank you!  Just entered, good luck everyone!


----------



## Faux (Feb 3, 2022)

Got 33 responses so far!   ` v´ )9  Shared it w a Discord server I'm in this time; nice to see so many people participating but unfortunate to know so many do not have DLC access still.  >:


----------



## Faux (Feb 11, 2022)

Drawing will be taking place SOON™.


----------



## Faux (Feb 15, 2022)

I ended up having a bad time at work yesterday, sorry bout that y'all !

I did the drawing, and the first winner was a Discord user:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Then I took out anyone who entered for two copies for the second draw because I intend to hold another draw later ( Maybe for Easter ! ) and I will give any BTF users a second entry for that if they entered before and enter again.  :>

Second winner was @Allure !  LOL.  Congrats.  : D  HMU for your DLC.


----------



## miyac (Feb 16, 2022)

Congrats to the winner!


----------

